# Clear Tubing Turning White in Tank



## mgee16 (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello:

I recently started a 29Gal and noticed my water is kind of milky(Cloudy).
I changed the water and it cleared up for a day or so then the "milky" look came back.
I noticed my clear airline tubing had been changed to white opaque.
Has anyone else had similar issues?
The water chemistry is fine and the fish do not seem to mind.
I believe I have a stone or an ornament that is leaking this white chalky substance into the water.
Any Ideas?


----------



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

How long has the tank been up and running? The white/cloudy water is caused by a bacteria boom. That in itself is nothing to worry about as long as your ammonia and nitrites dont get too high.

As far as the tubing goes... Could you get a pic?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yep....bacterial bloom....cycle for the cloudy water

as for the airline tubing...that is normal too. That type of tubing is not made for constant exposure to water.


----------



## intensejustin (Sep 8, 2010)

James0816 said:


> Yep....bacterial bloom....cycle for the cloudy water
> 
> as for the airline tubing...that is normal too. That type of tubing is not made for constant exposure to water.



Im curious if he is using vinyl tubing or silicon? IDK, I guess i'm just a curious a person


----------



## mgee16 (Sep 15, 2010)

I am using Clear Vinyl tubing.
Would a bacteria outbreak change the color of the tube from clear to opaque white?
I am going to start removing all rocks and other items I have put in the tank and see if that helps.
If this is a bacteria outbreak will it go away on its own as I have been doing water changes without much change in tanks appearance.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes bacteria will change it to a chalky white. all my sponge filter air lines have done this, nothing bad really.


----------

